# * Play of the Day Crushes with the Suns by 36!



## Power Play Wins (Mar 27, 2010)

Go to www.powerplaywins.com and get tonight's Play of the Day winner for just $20 Guaranteed to win or One Week is Free!

$20 Play of the Day

$27 Monthly Access All Plays for 30 Days

Power Play Wins is the top sports handicapping service in the country, and we prove it to thousands of clients, just like you, everyday. We WILL deliver winners for you, night after night, and best of all, you only pay for WINNING DAYS. That's right, if we don't show you a profit we will credit your account for a free day of service for any losing day that occurs during your subscription period...on the spot...NO questions asked!

So, make today the day you turn your success over to a proven professional service that will deliver you the winners you've been looking for...a service that gives you the peace of mind in knowing that the picks you are playing are 100% GUARANTEED! Make today the day you choose Power Play Wins. 

33-13-1 (71.7%)
Last 47 Plays


164-83-2 (66.4%)
Last 249 Plays


811-466-2 (63.5%)
Last 1279 Plays



comp Golden St

www.powerplaywins.com


----------

